# When people ask how your weekend was



## Historylover78 (Oct 11, 2017)

I alwaya dread mondays when people ask what i did over the weekend. I work woth a lot of younger people who go out a lot on the weekends. I dont really do a lot and then i get judged for not doing anything.☹


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate being asked that. Along with "what are you doing after work"? I of course do things, like browse the interwebs, watch random youtube vids, but that's probably boring to the norms so I don't like saying these things. Usually people say they're hanging out with friends or something but I gots none. Which I don't want to tell them either.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I don't dread this question because of my lack of a social life. I dread it because I'm bad at small talk and that is all this type of question is aiming for. Small talk.

Usually when asked though, I am just honest and tell them I stayed at home. No shame in it.

For whatever reason, in 2018 my depression has subsided to an extent and my qualms with people's opinions of me have subsided as well.

Simply put, I don't give a **** any more about what people think of me.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

i just normally give them the "pinky and the brain" reply

"so what did you do this weekend"
"same thing i did every weekend pinky... try to take over the world"


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe people ask you this mostly so you'll ask them in return as they have something they want to share. I'd just say "Good. How about you?" then let them get on with their story lol.


----------



## incognitofreak (Mar 6, 2018)

Jokes on them, I worked all weekend so they already know how it was.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

incognitofreak said:


> Jokes on them, I worked all weekend so they already know how it was.


Hah was thinking same thing, usually the first one to volunteer for OT.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Just make things up


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

How exactly do they judge you? Do they scoff loudly? Do they announce to everyone at your workplace that you mostly stayed at home and did nothing much?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*yep*

every office

all primary school monkeys

all humans believe the very most extraordinary and exciting thing to say is "Hello!!"


----------



## Vulpeculae (May 24, 2018)

Just say I had a good weekend, how was yours? Most often than not, they will start talking about their own weekend and then you can make an excuse after a while and flee.


----------



## jesuschrysler (Aug 2, 2017)

Pffft **** em dude. If you're doing what you want to do on your days off, wtf does it matter to them? 

I just tell my coworkers that I just had a nice relaxing weekend at home when in reality I'm 200 plus miles away doing shots until the break of dawn. It's literally none of their business what you do on your time off so don't let their judgemental asses get to you.

Nobody likes their coworkers anyway lol


----------



## Lavenders (Jun 4, 2018)

Most of them just want to share what they did in return ime. If you didn't do much, just say something like, "I just relaxed and caught up on some errands, how about you?" Usually that's all it takes and then they'll share whatever they did, so it's pretty easy as far as small talk goes (and I'm pretty terrible at small talk lol).


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

I don't get this anymore being unemployed but when I was working in an office me giving the same boring response they just gave up asking in the end.


----------

